# Walnut Ne Bowl



## TimR (Dec 16, 2013)

This is a form based on something similar done by Chris Ramsey, a guy many will associate with making cowboy hats for famous figures and companies. He also makes some killer bowls out of exotic burls that I'd not have the courage yet to try this on, but I did have this piece of walnut that was just recently given to me, green and with solid bark adhesion. It was originally going to be a typical NE bowl, but as I was turning it, the bark was just staying on too well not to try this. I'll have to try this again, it was kind of fun, in a sadistic sort of way.
15" diam x 7" tall. Finished with antique oil. All comments welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2013)

COOL bowl.......


----------



## SENC (Dec 16, 2013)

Love it... wish I understood how you did it!


----------



## TimR (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Mike. Too bad it's way to fragile to really use, even lightly.

Henry, the process of clearing out the insides was more like hollowing than bowl turning, if that helps.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow...Another beautiful piece. Your work is awesome!


----------



## Sprung (Dec 16, 2013)

Woah! That is an awesome piece of work!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2013)

That's one of the coolest bowls I've ever seen. Ribbon-worthy IMHO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2013)

TimR said:


> Thanks Mike. Too bad it's way to fragile to really use, even lightly.
> 
> Henry, the process of clearing out the insides was more like hollowing than bowl turning, if that helps.




No matter Beautiful just to look at. I love the little legs!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 16, 2013)

Very Artistic piece !


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful! Great execution on a difficult form...and congratulations for keeping the bark intact! Great photography too! Man, you have got it goin' !!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2013)

Pucker factor of 50 on that one! Another home run.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 17, 2013)

sweet, sweet , sweet : thats sweet on Design, sweet on execution, and sweet on crediting your inspiration. bonus points for the trifecta, your last posts have all been awsome. bring it on


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Holy cow! That is a great looking bowl!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow! Amazing work. Stunning.


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 17, 2013)

That is killer! I love the form!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow! That is truly awesome! Very nice work!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 17, 2013)

Very cool, original and well executed! I'm sure that took LOTS of patience, you just cant hurry something like that....


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 18, 2013)

Incredible!


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice looking! The contrast between heart and sap wood is amazing!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2013)

Respect, Tim ... that's great turning.

I can see the approach _in principal_ (meaning, I doubt I could come close to achieving it!) but how on earth did you support that when you reversed it to finish the foot of the bowl?


----------

